# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Kid's Multiplication Table with Randomized Worksheets

## rtwolfe

My 3rd grade daughter needs to work on her multiplication tables. I scanned the web for a spreadsheet that contained the 1-9 multiplication tables and could generate a worksheet with randomly blank cells, so she could learn the patterns.  Kinda like a Sudoku.  Short story, no luck.  Long story, I built it myself with the Rand() function plus some truncation and use of If() function to set some cells to blank. Then just hit F9 to re-randomize to get a new worksheet to print.

Hope this helps some other parent.

Cheers

----------


## jmunk66441

Very Cool, Thank you I know my daughter will be using this tonight.  :Smilie:

----------


## Che11e

Very helpful! Thank you  :Smilie:

----------


## David4u

hi every body,
i need formula for calculating PAYE

----------


## arlu1201

David4u,

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread. It makes sense to have a new thread for your question because a thread with numerous replies can be off putting & difficult to pick out relevant replies.

----------

